#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Erklärung MRT Befund HWS >

## huelse

Hallo,  
habe letzte Woche folgenden MRT Befund erhalten, kann mir jemand diesen mal erklären?  
Deutliche Streckfehlhaltung der HWS mit Kyphosierung und mit p. m. in Höhe C5. Degenerative Höhenminderung derBandscheibe des Segmentes C4/C5. Die Bandscheibe ist hier rechts-mediolateral umschrieben gegen den rechten Recessus lateralis vorgewölbt und führt zu einer Impression des cervikalen Myelons von ventral mit Tangierung der Wurzel C5 rechts. Übriger Austritt der Nervenwurzel ohne Besondeheit. Spinalkanalweite im Normalbereich. Degenerative Höhenminderung der Bandscheibe des Segmentes C5/C6. Die Bandscheibe ist hier medial umschrieben gegen den knöchernen Spinalkanal vorgewöhlbt mit begleitender Retrospondylose. Impression des cervikalen Myelons. Mögliche Tangierung der Wurzel C6 links. Der sagittale Spinalkanalsdurchmesserist auf knapp 7 mm reduziert. Linksseitiger Austritt der Nervenwurzel ohne Besonderheit. 
Degenerative Höhenminderung der Bandscheibe des Segmentes C6/C7. Die Bandscheibe ist hier medial flachbogig gegen den knöchernen Spinalkanal vorgewölbt und führt zu einer deutlichen Einengung des ventralen Subarachnoidalraumes. Spinalkanalweite im Normalbereich. 
Diskrete bilaterale Vorwölbung der Bandscheibe des Segmentes C7/TH1 mit leichter Einengung der Neuroforamina beidseits. Spinalkanalweite im Normalbereich.  
Beurteilung: 
- Steilstellung der HWS mit Kyphosierung und p.m. in Höhe C5.
- Rechts-mediolateraler Prolaps C4/C5.
- Osteochondrose C5/C6 mit medialem etwas rechtsbetontem Bandscheibenprolaps und mit begleitender Retrospondylose und sekundärer Spinalkanalstenose.
- Osteochondrose C6/C7 mit medialer Protrusion.
- Leichte bilaterale Protrusion C7/TH1.  
So das war der Befund nach dem MRT. 
Nehme zur Zeit Schmerzmittel, bekomem zudem Akupunktur und habe 2x PRT hinter mir. 
Über eine Antwort (Erklärung des MRT Befunds) würde ich mich freuen. 
Danke und Grüsse
Michael

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Michael 
Die Halswirbelsäule macht normalerweise einen leichten Bogen nach vorn. Dieser ist bei dir nicht vorhanden. Zwischen 4. und 5. Halswirbel ist die Bandscheibe höhengemindert (zu flach) und wölbt sich gegen Rückenmarkkanal und austretendem Spinalnerv. Der gleiche Befund zwischen 5. und 6. Halswirbel. Der Rückenmarkkanal selbst ist normal weit. Die Bandscheibe zwischen 6. und 7. Halswirbel ist gegen den Rückenmarkkanal vorgewölbt und engt ihn ein. Beidseitige Bandscheibenvorwölbung zwischen 7. Halswirbel und 1. Brustwirbel, der Rückenmarkkanal wird hier nicht eingegengt. Im bereich der unteren Halswirbelsäule erkennt man degenerative Veränderungen am Knochen-Band-Apparat. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## huelse

Hallo Christiane, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort, jetzt verstehe auch ich den Befund. Da ist ein Unwissender nun etwas schlauer :-) 
Noch mal Danke!!! 
Gruß
Michael

----------


## huelse

Hallo zusammen, 
hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht. Nach dem ich Ende April meine 6 PRT erhalten haben und zusätzlich etliche Sitzungen Akupunktur und manuelle Therapie erhalten habe, geht es nun nach anfänglichen Erfolgen wieder los. Nun wieder Nackenschmerzen, Schmerzen im gesamten Arm zwischen durch auch in den Fingern. Zudem fühlt sich der Arm recht Kraftlos an. Die seitliche Streckung des Arms und Streckung des Arms nach vorne mit leichtem Gewicht geht gar nicht, es treten bereits Schmerzen auf bevor der Arm in der Waagerechten ist. Schöne sch....!!! Da ich jetzt noch ca 9 Tage Arbeiten muß und dann erst einmal Urlaub habe werde ich das, wenn es nicht schlimmer wird, erst mal aussitzen und nach dem Urlaub noch mal losgehen :-( 
Hat jemand evtl auch solche Erfahrung gemacht das die PRT und konservative Anwendung kurzfristig Hilft aber dann auch schnell wieder nachlässt? 
Gruß
Michael

----------

